# Twrp error: 6



## KevYoshi (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello xda

So today i just wanted to make a flashable update zip, so, i have the zip archive with 2 folders, one is the META-INF, the other one is system, (the system folder is empty!)

And now, when i flash the zip in twrp, i'm getting:

Updater process ended with ERROR: 6

My update-script looks like this:


```
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system");
ui_print("- Mounting...")
mount("ext4", "MTD", "system", "/system");
ui_print("- Installing...");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
unmount("/system");
ui_print("- Done, Enjoy!");
```

The only thing what i wanna do is that the /system gets mounted, then, the system should install, and then, /system should be unmounted.

Can someone help me? I have a HTC One M8 and TWRP 3.0.0.1. Thanks.


----------



## mew1033 (Mar 18, 2016)

Line 2 is missing a semi-colon at the end.  Just figured that out myself.


----------



## piskor (Mar 18, 2016)

@KevYoshi;65657737
Maybe it is bad End Of Line conversion. Please look this yt tutorial https://youtu.be/Za9H7TgeZ50


----------



## KevYoshi (Mar 19, 2016)

mew1033 said:


> Line 2 is missing a semi-colon at the end.  Just figured that out myself.

Click to collapse



Oh, i see, Thanks  i will try again later


----------



## chevycam94 (May 18, 2017)

The assert line is missing in the final updater-script.

Should be:

```
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "angler" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "angler" || getprop("ro.product.name") == "angler" ||
    abort("This package is for \"angler\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.device") + "\"."););
```

But instead is:

```
abort("This package is for \"angler\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.device") + "\"."););
```

The first line is missing.


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 18, 2017)

@KevYoshi, if all else fails, see if either of the following threads, at least, provides you with some kind of solution to the annoying "TWRP Error: 6". 

TWRP error :6 by andy21304

updater-script error 6 in twrp 2.8.7.0 by zwiebug

I wish you the best of luck! 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise


----------



## BumbleBee_HR (Jun 22, 2017)

I have lg g3 d855 and today i try 3 different room and whit every room i get error 6
where is mistake?


> assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "g3,d855" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "g3,d855" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "g3,d855" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "g3,d855" || abort("E3004: This package is for device: g3,d855; this device is " + getprop("ro.product.device") + ".");
> assert(g3,d855.verify_baseband("21C:MPSS.DI.2.0.1.C1.13.2-00002") == "1");
> ifelse(is_mounted("/system"), unmount("/system"));
> package_extract_dir("install", "/tmp/install");
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## abhayruparel (Aug 7, 2017)

```
ui_print("Mod     : Lenovo File Manager");
ui_print("By      : AbhayRuparel");
ui_print("Status  : Mouting system");
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", "/system");
ui_print("Status  : Adding filemanger ported");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system/priv-app/FileBrowser/FileBrowser.apk");
unmount("/system");
ui_print("Status  : Done");
ui_print("Message : Reboot Mobile");
```
can anyone tell me why im getting error 6?


----------



## toto.1337 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello xda, 


I have about the same issue with my Zenfone3 (ze520kl)

I tried to flash _lineage-14.1-20170408-Z017_ with TWRP but got an error 7. (it said that my phone is a ze520kl and not Z017)
After some research, i found that the "assert" lines can be deleted.
The problem is that now that the error 7 isn't here anymore, there goes the error 6.
Here is the original code:


```
(!less_than_int(1491664861, getprop("ro.build.date.utc"))) || abort("E3003: Can't install this package (Sat Apr  8 23:21:01 CST 2017) over newer build (" + getprop("ro.build.date") + ").");
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "ze520kl" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "Z017" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "ASUS_Z017D_1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "ASUS_Z017D_1" || abort("E3004: This package is for device: Z017,ASUS_Z017D_1; this device is " + getprop("ro.product.device") + ";" +getprop("ro.build.product") "."););
ui_print("Target: asus/lineage_Z017/Z017:7.1.1/NOF27B/dfeb25c1ec:userdebug/test-keys");
ifelse(is_mounted("/system"), unmount("/system"));
package_extract_dir("install", "/tmp/install");
set_metadata_recursive("/tmp/install", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0644);
set_metadata_recursive("/tmp/install/bin", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0755);
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", "/system", "");
run_program("/tmp/install/bin/backuptool.sh", "backup");
unmount("/system");
if is_mounted("/data") then
package_extract_file("META-INF/org/lineageos/releasekey", "/tmp/releasekey");
run_program("/tmp/install/bin/otasigcheck.sh") != "31744" || abort("Can't install this package on top of incompatible data. Please try another package or run a factory reset");
else
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/userdata", "/data", "");
package_extract_file("META-INF/org/lineageos/releasekey", "/tmp/releasekey");
run_program("/tmp/install/bin/otasigcheck.sh") != "31744" || abort("Can't install this package on top of incompatible data. Please try another package or run a factory reset");
unmount("/data");
endif;
show_progress(0.750000, 0);
ui_print("Patching system image unconditionally...");
block_image_update("/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", package_extract_file("system.transfer.list"), "system.new.dat", "system.patch.dat") ||
  abort("E1001: Failed to update system image.");
show_progress(0.020000, 10);
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", "/system", "");
run_program("/tmp/install/bin/backuptool.sh", "restore");
unmount("/system");
show_progress(0.050000, 5);
package_extract_file("boot.img", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot");
show_progress(0.200000, 10);
set_progress(1.000000);
```

The lines I deleted were these ones:


```
(!less_than_int(1491664861, getprop("ro.build.date.utc"))) || abort("E3003: Can't install this package (Sat Apr  8 23:21:01 CST 2017) over newer build (" + getprop("ro.build.date") + ").");
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "ze520kl" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "Z017" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "ASUS_Z017D_1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "ASUS_Z017D_1" || abort("E3004: This package is for device: Z017,ASUS_Z017D_1; this device is " + getprop("ro.product.device") + ";" +getprop("ro.build.product") "."););
```

Do you guys have an idea on how to flash it properly? 
Or eventually get rid of the error 6?

Post-scriptum: After my first try, I got the phone in a bootloop and TWRP says that there is no OS.

I tried to flash with several ROMs but no one got passed the error 7 or 6 in TWRP.
The version of TWRP I have is 3.0.2-0


----------



## ktommy91 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello!
I faced with this issue too. Can anybody help me to solve? Here is the sricpt:

ui_print("****Enabling F2FS ...****");
ui_print("Extracting flashing tools...");
package_extract_dir("tools", "/tmp");
set_progress(0.2);
ui_print("Enabling F2FS...");
set_metadata_recursive("/tmp/f2fs.sh", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0777);
run_program("/tmp/f2fs.sh");
set_progress(0.6);
ui_print("F2FS enabled!");
set_progress(1.0); 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tristan7700 (Nov 2, 2017)

*lenovo k5 flash rom 8.0*

i am french 
i have error 6 
i have twrp recovery and custom rom 7.1.2 in external sdcard and i don't have a primary rom 
help me please


----------



## paul35600 (Dec 2, 2018)

tristan7700 said:


> i am french
> i have error 6
> i have twrp recovery and custom rom 7.1.2 in external sdcard and i don't have a primary rom
> help me please

Click to collapse



Same for me


----------



## Shining Sagar (Dec 14, 2018)

*Twrp Error 6 (3.0.2.0) Need Urgent Help!!!*

ui_print("******************************************");
ui_print("____________Micromax_Q346_Bolt____________");
ui_print("_________Project_Speed_mini_v.0.5 ________");
ui_print("******************************************");
set_progress(1.000000);
show_progress(0.500000, 0);
ui_print("format to partition /system...");
unmount("/system");
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/sprd-sdhci.3/by-name/system", "0", "/system");
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/sprd-sdhci.3/by-name/system", "/system");
ui_print("Unpacking system...");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
ui_print("Creating symlinks...");
symlink("/data/local/media/vbc_eq", "/system/vendor/firmware/vbc_eq");
symlink("/lib/modules/autotst.ko", "/system/lib/modules/autotst.ko");
symlink("/lib/modules/gator.ko", "/system/lib/modules/gator.ko");
symlink("/lib/modules/mmc_test.ko", "/system/lib/modules/mmc_test.ko");
symlink("/lib/modules/sprdwl.ko", "/system/lib/modules/sprdwl.ko");
symlink("/lib/modules/trout_fm.ko", "/system/lib/modules/trout_fm.ko");
symlink("/system/lib/libbluetooth_jni.so", "/system/app/Bluetooth/lib/arm/libbluetooth_jni.so");
symlink("/system/lib/libdefcontainer_jni.so", "/system/priv-app/DefaultContainerService/lib/arm/libdefcontainer_jni.so");
symlink("/system/lib/libjni_jpegutil.so", "/system/app/Camera2/lib/arm/libjni_jpegutil.so");
symlink("/system/lib/libjni_pacprocessor.so", "/system/app/PacProcessor/lib/arm/libjni_pacprocessor.so");
symlink("/system/lib/libjni_tinyplanet.so", "/system/app/Camera2/lib/arm/libjni_tinyplanet.so");
symlink("/system/lib/libprintspooler_jni.so", "/system/app/PrintSpooler/lib/arm/libprintspooler_jni.so");
symlink("Roboto-Bold.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans-Bold.ttf");
symlink("Roboto-Regular.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans.ttf");
symlink("app_process32", "/system/bin/app_process");
symlink("dalvikvm32", "/system/bin/dalvikvm");
symlink("libGLESv2.so", "/system/lib/libGLESv3.so");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cat", "/system/bin/chcon",
        "/system/bin/chmod", "/system/bin/chown", "/system/bin/clear",
        "/system/bin/cmp", "/system/bin/cp", "/system/bin/date",
        "/system/bin/dd", "/system/bin/df", "/system/bin/dmesg",
        "/system/bin/du", "/system/bin/getenforce", "/system/bin/getevent",
        "/system/bin/getprop", "/system/bin/getsebool", "/system/bin/grep",
        "/system/bin/hd", "/system/bin/id", "/system/bin/ifconfig",
        "/system/bin/iftop", "/system/bin/insmod", "/system/bin/ioctl",
        "/system/bin/ionice", "/system/bin/kill", "/system/bin/ln",
        "/system/bin/load_policy", "/system/bin/log", "/system/bin/ls",
        "/system/bin/lsmod", "/system/bin/lsof", "/system/bin/md5",
        "/system/bin/mkdir", "/system/bin/mknod", "/system/bin/mkswap",
        "/system/bin/mount", "/system/bin/mv", "/system/bin/nandread",
        "/system/bin/netstat", "/system/bin/newfs_msdos", "/system/bin/nohup",
        "/system/bin/notify", "/system/bin/printenv", "/system/bin/prlimit",
        "/system/bin/ps", "/system/bin/readlink", "/system/bin/renice",
        "/system/bin/restorecon", "/system/bin/rm", "/system/bin/rmdir",
        "/system/bin/rmmod", "/system/bin/route", "/system/bin/runcon",
        "/system/bin/schedtop", "/system/bin/sendevent",
        "/system/bin/setenforce", "/system/bin/setprop",
        "/system/bin/setsebool", "/system/bin/sleep", "/system/bin/smd",
        "/system/bin/start", "/system/bin/stop", "/system/bin/swapoff",
        "/system/bin/swapon", "/system/bin/sync", "/system/bin/top",
        "/system/bin/touch", "/system/bin/umount", "/system/bin/uptime",
        "/system/bin/vmstat", "/system/bin/watchprops",
        "/system/bin/wipe");
ui_print("Set permissing...");
set_metadata_recursive("/system", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0644, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:system_file:s0");
set_metadata_recursive("/system/bin", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:system_file:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/app_process32", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:zygote_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/batterysrv", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:batterysrv_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/bootanimation", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:bootanim_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/clatd", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:clatd_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/cp_diskserver", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:cp_diskserver_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/debuggerd", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:debuggerd_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/dex2oat", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:dex2oat_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/dhcpcd", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:dhcp_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/dnsmasq", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:dnsmasq_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/drmserver", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:drmserver_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/dumpstate", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:dumpstate_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/engpc", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:engpc_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/hostapd", "uid", 0, "gid", 2000, "mode", 0755, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:hostapd_exec:s0");
set_metadata("/system/bin/install-recovery.sh", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "mode", 0750, "capabilities", 0x0, "selabel", "ubject_r:install_recovery_exec:s0");



Please fix this script.!!!!Thanks in advance.


----------



## ian97 (May 20, 2020)

hi everyone, i know this thread is old but still useful for others who are experiencing same problem today so im gonna share you guys how to fix this one..

make sure to check your updater-script for errors, if you think there is no error then do the ff:

you need:
winrar or zip or 7z or similar...

1.) read the first comment by @mew1033 --- if you are still in trouble, then,
2.) search in the internet for a patch.zip <-- this .zip is usually a bug fix for a certain device. lets say the patch is called fix_fingerprint_goodix_santoni.zip or fpc_fix.zip etc...

open the patch.zip and extract the update-binary (located in META-INF / com / google / android / update-binary)
open your zip (META-INF / com / google / android / * to be exact) and replace it with the one you extracted, then try to flash.

note:
when opening your zip and make some changes to it, be sure to use the default settings of the archiver or else it wont be recognized with your twrp recovery.

Goodluck and happy flashing!


----------



## LW009 (Jul 19, 2020)

*Error 6 /e/ OS*

Hello, 
excuse me in advance for my English, I use a translator. 

I have a problem with the installation of /e/ OS on a Samsung A3 2016 I have the error message 6 that appears, I tried everything that was said, unfortunately nothing has changed ... If you can help me please, here is the code: 

this device is " + getprop("ro.product.device") + ".");
ui_print("Target: samsung/lineage_a3xeltexx/a3xeltexx:8.1.0/OPM7.181205.001/a7cf732ec7:userdebug/dev-keys");
ifelse(is_mounted("/system"), unmount("/system");
ui_print("                                                    ");
ui_print("                Thanks for installing               ");
ui_print("    Source code available on GitHub : @Exynos7580   ");
ui_print("                                                    ");
ui_print("    --> Maintainer: danwood76                       ");
ui_print("    --> Device: Samsung Galaxy A3 2016              ");
ui_print("                                                    ");
package_extract_dir("install", "/tmp/install");
set_metadata_recursive("/tmp/install", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0644);
set_metadata_recursive("/tmp/install/bin", "uid", 0, "gid", 0, "dmode", 0755, "fmode", 0755);
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/13540000.dwmmc0/by-name/SYSTEM", "/system", "");
run_program("/tmp/install/bin/backuptool.sh", "backup");
unmount("/system");
show_progress(0.750000, 0);
ui_print("Patching system image unconditionally...");
block_image_update("/dev/block/platform/13540000.dwmmc0/by-name/SYSTEM", package_extract_file("system.transfer.list"), "system.new.dat.br", "system.patch.dat") ||
  abort("E1001: Failed to update system image.");
show_progress(0.020000, 10);
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/13540000.dwmmc0/by-name/SYSTEM", "/system", "");
run_program("/tmp/install/bin/backuptool.sh", "restore");
unmount("/system");
show_progress(0.050000, 5);
package_extract_file("boot.img", "/dev/block/platform/13540000.dwmmc0/by-name/BOOT");
show_progress(0.200000, 10);
set_progress(1.000000);



Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## 007fred62 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello,

i got TWRP Error 6

```
mount("yaffs2","MTD","system", "/system");
package_extract_dir() {
  local entry outfile;
  for entry in $(unzip -l "$ZIPFILE" 2>/dev/null | tail -n+4 | grep -v '/$' | grep -o " $1.*$" | cut -c2-); do
    outfile="$(echo "$entry" | sed "s|${1}|${2}|")";
    mkdir -p "$(dirname "$outfile")";
    unzip -o "$ZIPFILE" "$entry" -p > "$outfile";
  done;
}

unmount("/system");
ui_print("done");
ui_print("");
ui_print("[email protected]");
```

can you help me out?


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Apr 3, 2021)

007fred62 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i got TWRP Error 6
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your script is a mix of EDIFY script and SHELL script. That cannot work.


----------



## Gabisan666 (May 28, 2021)

ui_print("#############");
ui_print("####MIUI#####");
ui_print("#############");
ui_print("###DEBLOAT###");
ui_print("#############");
ui_print("###ENGAGE!###");
ui_print("#############");
ui_print(" ");
ui_print("...Mounting System...");
ui_print(" ");
ui_print("------------------");
ui_print("ReMove Dual Apps Data folders v0.0.1");
ui_print("------------------");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/system");
ui_print(" ");

delete_recursive("/system/app/AiAsstVision");
delete_recursive("/system/app/AnalyticsCore");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BTProductionLineTool");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BasicDreams");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BookmarkProvider");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BuiltInPrintService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Calculator");
delete_recursive("/system/app/CatchLog");
delete_recursive("/system/app/CloudService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Cit");
delete_recursive("/system/app/CloudPrint2");
delete_recursive("/system/app/EasterEgg");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Email");
delete_recursive("/system/app/FM");
delete_recursive("/system/app/GooglePrintRecommendationService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/GoogleTTS");
delete_recursive("/system/app/GuardProvider");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Health");
delete_recursive("/system/app/HtmlViewer");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Joyose");
delete_recursive("/system/app/KSICibaEngine");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Lens");
delete_recursive("/system/app/mi_connect_service");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiCloudSync");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiDrive");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MarkupGoogle");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiLinkService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiPlayClient");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiRadio");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiBugReport");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiContentCatcher");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiDaemon");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiAccessibility");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiScreenRecorder");   
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiSuperMarket");
delete_recursive("/system/app/MiuiVideoGlobal");
delete_recursive("/system/app/NextPay");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PartnerBookmarksProvider");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PaymentService");   
delete_recursive("/system/app/PrintRecommendationService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PrintSpooler");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Protips");
delete_recursive("/system/app/slaservice");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SoterService
delete_recursive("/system/app/Stk");
delete_recursive("/system/app/VsimCore
delete_recursive("/system/app/XMCloudEngine");
delete_recursive("/system/app/YellowPage");
delete_recursive("/system/app/YouDaoEngine");
delete_recursive("/system/app/greenguard");
delete_recursive("/system/app/lens");
delete_recursive("/system/app/mi_connect_service");
delete_recursive("/system/app/wps_lite");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Zman");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/BaiduIME");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/Email");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/MiFinance");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/MiMobileNoti");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/MiShop");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/XiaomiSpeechEngine");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/cn.wps.moffice_eng");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/com.eg.android.AlipayGphone");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/com.taobao.taobao");
delete_recursive("/system/data-app/com.xunmeng.pinduoduo");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/BATestApp");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/CleanMaster");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/DynamicSystemInstallationService");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/GoogleFeedback");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/GooglePartnerSetup");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/HotwordEnrollmentOKGoogleWCD9340");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/HotwordEnrollmentXGoogleWCD9340");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/MiMoverGlobal");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/MiRecycle");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/MiService");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/MiShare");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/PersonalAssistant");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/QuickSearchBox");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/Updater");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/Velvet");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/VpnDialogs");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/WellbeingPrebuilt");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/YellowPage");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/GoogleLocationHistory");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/GoogleTTS");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/SoundPickerPrebuilt");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/SoundPickerGoogle");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/TrichomeLibrary");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/uceShimService");
delete_recursive("/system/product/app/xdivert");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/AndroidAutoStrub");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/CarrierServices");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/GoogleAssistant");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/GoogleFeedback");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/HotwordEnrollmentOKGoogleHE");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/HotwordEnrollmentXGoogleHEX");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/Launcher3QuickStep");
delete_recursive("/system/product/priv-app/Velvet");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/app/CneApp");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/app/aiasst_service");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/data-app/");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/data-app/SmartHome");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/data-app/aiasst_service");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/data-app/wps-lite");

# Removals COMPLETE

run_program("/sbin/busybox", "umount", "/system");
ui_print("Done!");



Please fix this script.!!!!Thanks in advance.


----------

